

Brooklyn-Based Bitcoin Startup BitInstant Raises Seed Round - nextparadigms
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/12/13/brooklyn-based-bitcoin-startup-bitinstant-raises-seed-round/

======
kd1220
The article makes me feel the same as when some guy on the street says "Hey,
you want to buy a new laptop? Come over to my truck here."

Bitcoin is slipping into the dark recesses of the internet.

